# Ruger 10/22



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking to offload a 10/22. I bought this with the first stimulus check then ended up bringing back two .22's from back home last february after my stepfather passed. 3 is a bit much, and I need to make some money appear for my new hunting rifle.
Its the matte grey synthetic stock model, probably has no more than 100-150 rounds through it. 1x Cabelas optic, pic rail and inexpensive rings. Stock 10 rd mag and a butler creek 25rd. Will include 25 rounds of ammo. Could probably scrounge up a sling and/or soft case if that would sweeten the deal. Asking $400 best offer for the whole setup.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Trying not to offend you....but, I guess 10/22's have close to doubled in price now?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Trying not to offend you....but, I guess 10/22's have close to doubled in price now?


If you look at Ruger's web site you will find that the good old $49 10/22 has increased in price quite a bit. 






Page Not Found







ruger.com


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Trying not to offend you....but, I guess 10/22's have close to doubled in price now?


What hasn't doubled in price lately?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I paid $329 for one I gave for Christmas "on sale". 
It was a wood stock w/o scope.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> What hasn't doubled in price lately?


My pay check.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> I paid $329 for one I gave for Christmas "on sale".
> It was a wood stock w/o scope.


The last 10/22 I purchased was only $150. I'm sure that was over a thousand years ago.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> My pay check.


In a world where nothing ever stays the same it's good to have a few things that remain constant  I feel you though. At the way things are going I may have to start an Onlyfans page.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the constant bumps! I aimed high given the market, accessories, etc, but it is a "best offer" scenario.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PHall said:


> Thanks for the constant bumps! I aimed high given the market, accessories, etc, but it is a "best offer" scenario.


Throw it up on UGE.

I feel like less people are buying guns lately cuz ammo is so expensive and hard to find.

I bought a brick of crappy Remington Gold 22s the other day for $40 just to get my kids out. Unreal


----------

